# Sgi 8/7-8/14/2011



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got back from the island and we had a pretty decent week of fishing and relaxing. I'll start by saying the surf fishing was very poor. Water was dingy most of the week which isn't real good. There was a ton of bait on the beaches and I never saw any of the pods getting busted by fish which is strange. 

All of our bay fishing was done at the youth ramp and it was very good. Lots of trout but is was 5-1 short to keeper with a mix of specks and whites. Best trout fishing was the last two hours of the outgoing although we did catch some every morning on the incoming. Caught some very nice reds the largest coming on the incoming with some shorts on the outgoing. The big flounder came on the outgoing. 

For the first time EVER we caught two gar. My family has been fishing down there for the better part of 35 years and nobody has ever seen nor caught one around the island. 

Heartbreak of the week was losing a juvy tarpon yesterday morning. I fought it for 5-10 minutes to have the hook just come out just yards from beaching him. 

There were also some monster ladyfish around to keep things interesting also. 

95% of the fish came on finger mullet. 

Cotton mouth was waiting for us in the parking lot yesterday morning and he was large and not happy.

27.5" Red














26" Red









26.5 and 19 that hit within minutes..actually see me looking at larger red hitting rod.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are the flounder and other pics...


----------



## diamondback (Aug 14, 2011)

we was down last weekend and it was pretty poor for us too.we had 3 trout and alot of small whiting.Jelly fish had me a little worried about wading too much in the surf.I caught one of those big gar too off the old bridge on the island side.That water is very warm right now is the only thing I can think why fishing was poor.I have fished the exact spots you are at and have never had any luck but we dont use live bait much.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2011)

Live bait is the key but even it was harder than normal to catch.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 14, 2011)

Great job Dustin


----------



## cnewman (Aug 14, 2011)

Fish look great.. the snake, not so much. Looks like an awesome trip, I'm really envious.

I really love SGI. Anyone thinking about going should. Its an awesome fishery, and its very easy to catch lots of great fish.

Dustin, we need to go fish sometime. Seems like we're always in the same places, just at different times.


----------



## zebulon (Aug 14, 2011)

Dustin how are you riging your mullet?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2011)

I am fishing a carolina rig. It consist if a 1oz no roll sinker, bead, swivel, 30lb flourocarbon leader about 2 ft or so and a 1/0 Eagle Claw kahle hook.

I hook the mullet in the very back. Seems to give them more action.

Everything but the trout will just take it and go. The trout will pick it up and start popping it. If you are using a rod holder that is the time to pick it up. They will then steady pull off with it and you need to set the hook or you will be missing your bait.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like a good time Dustin!


----------



## Greg Pate (Aug 18, 2011)

Them REDS sure did eat good!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 19, 2011)

Pate family, that looks like an awesome trip. You guys always seem to be on the fish no matter if it is salt or fresh. Thanks for sharing the action with us who were landlocked at the time.

I think I even might have seen a smile in one of the pics but don't worry, I won't tell the fresh water guys.


----------



## bartman (Aug 19, 2011)

Headed down tommorrow hope we get on em.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Aug 21, 2011)

*Finger Mullet*

Great pics...
How did you catch the finger mullet?
Also, how did you keep them alive?

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr. Fishunt said:


> Great pics...
> How did you catch the finger mullet?
> Also, how did you keep them alive?
> 
> ...



We just use a castnet. A cheap 6ft is best and don't get attached to it because the oysters will eat the net up. You can look around grass or shallow oysters and find plenty.

To keep them alive I use one of the yellow and white bait buckets that floats in the water.


----------

